
Facebook's New Certificate Transparency Monitoring Tool - crisnoble
https://www.facebook.com/notes/protect-the-graph/introducing-our-certificate-transparency-monitoring-tool/1811919779048165
======
crisnoble
I put in ycombinator into the actual tool, and got some very interesting
results:

    
    
      Domains:
      ycombinator.com
      *.optionking.com
      optionking.com
      *.movie-blog.org
      ssl4679.cloudflare.com
      *.ycombinator.com
      movie-blog.org
    
      Valid From: Apr 15, 2014 - Oct 22, 2018
    

Is this just due to shared certs on Cloudflare?

~~~
jlgaddis
Yes.

